# General > Birdwatching >  Bonaparte's Gull and Mandarin Duck

## Seabird

This picture would not have be possible but for the skill and Knowledge of Kas who knew of the bird rough location and knew from her birding skills  what to look for.
Looks very simular to a black Headed Gull, is slightly smaller and has a black beak instead of a red beak.
Located on the Thurso River, Thurso.



I wasn't going to post this pic because the Maderin Duck pic was already on the forum.
Kas insisted i did.
This is one of the two on the pond at Thurso who are thought to be escapees.

----------


## WeeBurd

Stunning pic of the Mandarin, Colin!

----------


## kas

Great shots there, the Mandarin is fantastic. Lets hope we have the same luck with the cetaceans this year.

----------


## the_count

I'd heard there was a Bonapartes in thurso but thought it had left already lol.
And I was gonna pop into thurso to get pictures of the mandrins today but the cars off the road ... typical lol  ::

----------


## Kenn

Lovely pictures as always Colin, But why Bonaparte's Gull?

----------


## gollach

> Lovely pictures as always Colin, But why Bonaparte's Gull?


named after Prince Charles Lucien Bonaparte, a zoologist and nephew of Napoleon

more at 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonaparte's_Gull 
and 
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAbou...rtes_Gull.html

----------


## Kenn

Many thanks gollach.

----------


## kas

My attempts, not as good as yours but still good for me.

----------


## kas

What we gonna find next weekend then. Our first dolphins maybe?

----------


## Seabird

As you know i've had two sightings of Dolphins so far this year but alas not within camera range.
But i live in hope, but failing that there's always Chanonry Point.

Colin

----------


## bluelady

lovely pics Colin  :Wink:

----------


## grumpyhippo

Had a wander down to the boating pond this morning, they're still there and what a pair of posers they are.......

----------


## Kenn

Great pics as always grummyhippo, are these two going to be the most photographed birds in Caithness?

----------

